# OCing for the first time...



## Mason29 (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi there, I'm trying to get an extra performance boost into my 2 year old build... Specs:

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
ASUS P5N-E SLI (with the most recent BIOS revision 0901)
2GB Corsair 6400C4 800MHz
SLI 2 x Nvidia 8600GTS 256MB (512MB) 
7.1 Creative X-Fi SoundBlaster PCI
700W Thermaltake Toughpower PSU
CPU Cooler- "Coolermaster Eclipse"
1 Case Fan- (Unknown size)


Just wondering if I should take any measures before attempting to OC, and where would I begin?  Thanks


----------



## Mason29 (Mar 26, 2008)

By the way... in my BIOS, theres an option for overclocking

*Overclock Options*
"Allows you to disable or set the overclocking options.
Configuration options: [Overclock 5%] [Overclock 10%] [Overclock 15%] [Overclock 20%]

Will this basically raise the clock speeds of my CPU, RAM, GPU... etc? An easy way of overclocking?

Id be happy with 2.8GHz


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Using the OC'ing options in the Bios will work and is "An easy way of overclocking". 
Try each setting and see how you like it.


----------



## Mason29 (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks, il post back results, my specs are OK for OCing yeh?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Your specs are fine although I am not sure on the cooler you have but the rest are fine.

I used to have the same mobo as you, you can using the 5,10 and 20% thing or do it manually. Remember to know the Intel speedstep off and c1E. too.

Overclock in small amount so try the 5% option first then the 10% option.

Or you could do it manually, you cpu is capable of 3GHz I actually know people with the same cpu at 3.1GHz and 3.2GHz


----------

